# Форум 1С > Общие вопросы по 1С - Бухгалтерии >  Некорректно заполняется Т-51 после перехода на 3.0

## kodar-msk

Добрый день! 
Бухгалтерия предприятия, редакция 3.0, релиз 3.0.40.31, платформа 8.3.6.2041 
После перехода с конфигурации 2.0 на 3.0 стал некорректно заполняться отчет «Расчетная ведомость (Т-51), в него попадают некоторые уволенные сотрудники, и по ним заполнены 16 и 17 графы отчета, причем сумма в этих графах равна. До перехода все заполнялось корректно. Подскажите, в чем может быть дело и как это можно исправить? 
Заранее большое спасибо!

----------


## avm3110

> в него попадают некоторые уволенные сотрудники


Ну значит нужно смотреть по данным сотрудникам их "состояние". Какая дата увольнения стоит у них в справочнике "Сотрудники"?

----------


## kodar-msk

Дата увольнения стоит 2013 год.

----------


## kodar-msk

В проблеме разобрался! зашел в регистры накопления "взаиморасчеты с сотрудниками" и увидел, что по данным сотрудникам в некоторых документа "начисление з/п" неверно указано подразделение, исправил и все встало на свои места!

----------


## kodar-msk

Добрый день! С этой проблемой то разобрался, но решением этой возникает другая – т.к. вносились изменения в документы «начисления з/п», то соответственно они перепроводились и при закрытии месяца в текущем периоде программа просит перепровести все документы начиная с того периода в котором были внесены коррективы в документ «начисления з/п», а это с 2012 года. Подскажите можно ли как то откорректировать подразделение в текущем периоде ,чтобы не требовалось перепроводить все с «лохматых» годов. Заранее очень благодарен.  С уважением, Сергей Шахов.

----------


## avm3110

> чтобы не требовалось перепроводить все с «лохматых» годов


Именно для этого и нужно "сальдировать базу" (закрывая год). Т.е. создать документы "Перенос начальных остатков" и "отрезать" все закрытые периоды.

ПыСы - а зачем вносились изменения в 2012-й год рабочей базы, если эти изменения не нужны в текущем учете?

----------


## kodar-msk

Чтобы в регистрах порядок навести и Т-51 корректно формировалась, т.к. бухгалтера ей пользуются.

----------


## avm3110

> Чтобы в регистрах порядок навести


Так "Ввод начальных остатков" и нужен для правильных движений регистров. Т.е. не нужно было "трогать" документы 2012 года, а нужно было скорректировать корректирующими документами на начало этого года.

----------

